# FreeBSD + Supermicro SIMSO+ KVM



## Innocast (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi,

I've got a Supermicro SIMSO+ switch in my server. When I try to use the KVM over LAN to use the keyboard/mouse, that wont work. According to the manufacturer it's because USB isn't enabled on the server. How can I check where this is enabled or not, and how can I enable it? 

// Robert


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 13, 2009)

Have you tried the BIOS?


----------



## Innocast (Aug 13, 2009)

Yepp, the BIOS works fine with the KVM Switch. And USB Legacy Mode is enabled.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 13, 2009)

Have you checked whether all USB sub-systems/functionality have been enabled in BIOS?

The GENERIC kernel in FreeBSD comes with a full USB implementation, so that shouldn't be a problem. Browsing through [cmd=]dmesg -a[/cmd] and /var/log/messages may reveal more detail about if and when USB devices are found/plugged/unplugged.


----------



## Innocast (Aug 13, 2009)

> Aug 13 16:24:23 ds1210 kernel: atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
> Aug 13 16:24:23 ds1210 kernel: atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
> Aug 13 16:24:23 ds1210 kernel: kbd0 at atkbd0
> Aug 13 16:24:23 ds1210 kernel: atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
> Aug 13 16:24:23 ds1210 kernel: atkbd0: [ITHREAD]



Looks like the system thinks there is another keyboard installed?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 13, 2009)

Nothing on the uhub/ugen front? This is what happens when I detach/reattach my USB KVM (which has a USB keyboard and a USB mouse atached to it):


```
Aug 13 16:33:24 box kernel: ugen4.2: <vendor 0x0451> at usbus4 (disconnected)
Aug 13 16:33:24 box kernel: uhub7: at uhub4, port 1, addr 2 (disconnected)
Aug 13 16:33:24 box kernel: ugen4.4: <Logitech> at usbus4 (disconnected)
Aug 13 16:33:24 box kernel: ugen4.5: <CHICONY> at usbus4 (disconnected)
Aug 13 16:33:24 box kernel: ugen4.3: <vendor 0x0451> at usbus4 (disconnected)
Aug 13 16:33:24 box kernel: ugen4.6: <vendor 0x06f2> at usbus4 (disconnected)

Aug 13 16:33:36 box kernel: ugen3.2: <vendor 0x0451> at usbus3
Aug 13 16:33:36 box kernel: uhub7: <vendor 0x0451 product 0x2046, class 9/0, rev 1.10/1.25, addr 2> on usbus3
Aug 13 16:33:36 box kernel: uhub7: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Aug 13 16:33:37 box kernel: ugen3.3: <vendor 0x0451> at usbus3
Aug 13 16:33:37 box kernel: uhub8: <vendor 0x0451 product 0x2046, class 9/0, rev 1.10/1.25, addr 3> on usbus3
Aug 13 16:33:38 box kernel: uhub8: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Aug 13 16:33:38 box kernel: ugen3.4: <Logitech> at usbus3
Aug 13 16:33:38 box kernel: ums0: <Logitech USB Optical Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/43.01, addr 4> on usbus3
Aug 13 16:33:38 box kernel: ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
Aug 13 16:33:39 box kernel: ugen3.5: <CHICONY> at usbus3
Aug 13 16:33:39 box kernel: ukbd0: <CHICONY HP Basic USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/3.00, addr 5> on usbus3
Aug 13 16:33:39 box kernel: kbd2 at ukbd0
Aug 13 16:33:40 box kernel: ugen3.6: <vendor 0x06f2> at usbus3
Aug 13 16:33:40 box kernel: ukbd1: <vendor 0x06f2 product 0x007b, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.10, addr 6> on usbus3
Aug 13 16:33:40 box kernel: kbd3 at ukbd1
Aug 13 16:33:40 box kernel: ums1: <vendor 0x06f2 product 0x007b, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.10, addr 6> on usbus3
Aug 13 16:33:40 box kernel: ums1: 5 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=1
```


----------



## Innocast (Aug 13, 2009)

Hmm, no "ugen" but I found this in /var/log/messages



> Jul 16 16:16:24 ds1210 kernel: usb0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci0
> Jul 16 16:16:24 ds1210 kernel: usb0: USB revision 1.0
> Jul 16 16:16:24 ds1210 kernel: uhub0: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
> Jul 16 16:16:24 ds1210 kernel: uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
> ...



That shows that USB is enabled at least I guess


----------



## Innocast (Aug 13, 2009)

Got it working now. Changed the MOUSE type in the KVM http admin from Win to Mac, and voilÃ¡ it works!


----------



## Innocast (Aug 13, 2009)

Correction:

From "Windows >= 2000, Mac OS X" to "Other operating system"


----------

